# Envisions opens up Gamebox service...Offers a free EVO 2 console to early subscribers



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

To kick-off the launch of GameBox, early subscribers who sign up for the $9.99/month package and agree to the one-year service usage agreement will land themselves a standard EVO 2 package which includes one controller and yes, as we mentioned, it will run Android and have access to the Android Market. Not bad if you want to get one of these units but think the $249 price tag might be a bit of a setback. It doesn't come with the EVO remote though which is included in the pre-order EVO 2 package.










Visit official Gamebox site HERE for more details.

UPDATE: As of this posting, the Gamebox site seems to be down.....


----------

